# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livre sur le C

## Invit

bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si vous connaissez un livre sur le c qui traite sur "comment programmer" qui commence aux bases et plus. J'aimerai aussi savoir si le c est toujours d'actualit !

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

Tout d'abord, oui le C est toujours d'actualit, ensuite soit plus prcis sur ta question, tu dis "comment bien programmer?" en C? ou en gnral? quel est ton niveau dans la programmation en gnral? en C? quel est ton niveau d'anglais?

----------


## snake264

Le C est d'actualit mais cela dpend du domaine car maintenant ce que l'on recherche le plus ce sont des personnes sachant faire principalement du Java ou du DotNet.

Sinon il est toujours, dans la majorit des cas, enseign comme premier langage de programmation. Pour un bon livre je te conseillerai le K&R qui est le livre rfrence dans ce langage.

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

> Pour un bon livre je te conseillerai le K&R qui est le livre rfrence dans ce langage.


C'est discutable...

----------


## Invit

Donc le c est toujours enseign dans les F.A.C. prpas ect... et pour le livre une connaissance m'en a sit un qui a l'air pas mal : Le Langage C : Norme ANSI.

----------


## Melem

Rien d'absolu. Aucune loi je pense ne stipule si le C soit doit tre enseign ou non. Quant aux applications, le C reste l'un des langages les plus utiliss actuellement.



> pour le livre une connaissance m'en a cit un qui a l'air pas mal : Le Langage C : Norme ANSI.


C'est le fameux K&R dont on te parlait. Il est surtout bon pour ce qui ont dj programm dans d'autres langages et qui ne sont plus novices en informatique.

----------


## Invit

alors si vous aviez un livre  me conseiller ela serai quoi ?
Tu dit que le C est encore un language des plus utiliss mais dans quelles domaines ?

----------


## snake264

Quelle est ton niveau en programmation ? et prcise nous les domaines qui t'intresse en informatique car il y en a trop pour qu'on te les donnes tous comme a :;):

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

> alors si vous aviez un livre  me conseiller ela serai quoi ?
> Tu dit que le C est encore un language des plus utiliss mais dans quelles domaines ?





> Tout d'abord, oui le C est toujours d'actualit, ensuite soit plus prcis sur ta question, tu dis "comment bien programmer?" en C? ou en gnral? quel est ton niveau dans la programmation en gnral? en C? quel est ton niveau d'anglais?

----------


## Invit

Mon niveau en informatique j'ai lue et compris les cours sur le c , j'arrive  faire des petits jeux en GUI je pense donc qu'il est mdiocre. mon domaine le c.

----------


## snake264

Comme apparemment tu as compris dj les bases (sans parler du graphique) ce livre t'aidera beaucoup
http://c.developpez.com/livres/#L2100487345

Encore une fois les domaines ou le C est utilis mme si il y en a pas beaucoup compar  certains autres langages est tout de mme assez large donc prcise nous ce qui t'intresse dans l'informatique et on te dira si le C est appropri ou non ::):

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

http://c.developpez.com/livres/#L2100490184

----------


## Melem

> Alors si vous aviez un livre  me conseiller cela serai quoi ?


Pour apprendre le C ou pour apprendre  faire des choses (structures de donnes, interfaces graphiques, etc.) en C ? Pour le premier c'est le K&R. Sache galement que la dernire norme du langage C (C 99) n'est pas encore supporte par certains compilateurs (dont Visual C++), c'est pourquoi je ne recommande pas trop la "Mthodologie de la programmation en C" 2 me dition de Achille Braquelaire mme si cela va dplaire  notre cher nicolas.sitbon. Mais bon, il y a dj un dbat sur ce sujet ici. Par contre, j'ai dj lu la premire dition de ce livre (norme ANSI) et je le trouve vraiment excellent, d'ailleurs c'est un peu le mme style que le K&R.



> Tu dis que le C est encore un langage des plus utiliss mais dans quelles domaines ?


Aucun domaine ne lui rsiste. Cependant, la ncessit croissante d'une approche oriente objets dans le dveloppement des applications font que beaucoup se tournent actuellement vers un langage orient objets comme le C++ par exemple, qui permet de faire  peu prs tout ce que permet le C.

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

Pour moi c'est clair, il n'y a pas que Visual C++ sous windows pour programmer. Si j'tais programmeur Windows je ne lesinerais pas sur les moyens quite  investir dans un compilateur et une libc de qualit et respectueuse des standards... Sous Windows il y a le couple comeau/dinkumware qui fait a trs bien.

----------


## snake264

Malheureusement la majorit des socits justement cherchent  faire des conomies et donc prennent ce qui est libre et non ce qui est payant :;):  les compilo qui implantent entirement le C99 sont payant la est le problme d'o une des raisons d'utiliser le C90 ::):  mais le dbat tant dj commenc ailleurs je ne viendrai donc pas sur les autres raisons ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, il y a un compilo gratuit qui implmente "plus" le C99 qu'un certain compilo payant...

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Malheureusement la majorit des socits justement cherchent  faire des conomies et donc prennent ce qui est libre et non ce qui est payant


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  

Sur quelle plante ?

Et  qui, selon toi, on t vendues toutes les licenses de VCx++ et VS200x ? 

MS VC/VS , a vaut ce que a vaut (le dbat n'est pas l) mais c'est l'outil de dveloppement C/C++ de trs loin le plus utilis en entreprise pour le dveloppement Windows...

----------


## snake264

> Sur quelle plante ?
> 
> Et  qui, selon toi, on t vendues toutes les licenses de VCx++ et VS200x ?


Sur terre ::mrgreen::  et justement les 3/4 des licences justement ont t achet voir mme offertes  des entreprises qui sont plus ou moins partenaire proche  de microsoft.

Et celle qui ont moins de moyens prennent la version gratuite :;):

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Sur terre et justement les 3/4 des licences justement ont t achet voir mme offertes  des entreprises qui sont plus ou moins partenaire proche  de microsoft.
> 
> Et celle qui ont moins de moyens prennent la version gratuite


Donc, pour toi, MS commercialise VC et VS  perte ???

Au fait, tu as boss dans combien de boites et depuis combien d'annes tu bosses en entreprise ?

Car, j'ai pas l'impression que nous vivions sur la mme "Terre"... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## snake264

Ce sont les choses que j'ai constat lors de mes stages dans diffrentes entreprises. Aprs j'ai jamais dit que a ce passait toujours comme cela bien videmment qu'il y en a qui achte au prix demand.

Puis  perte c'est un bien grand mot, s'ils se permettent de faire cela c'est que justement a les avantages quelque part :;): 

Et personnellement en tant qu'tudiant je l'ai eu gratuitement dans sa version pro (VS 2008) donc vu que je ne suis pas le seul tudiant il doit y en avoir un sacr nombre qui on t distribu de cette faon aussi ::):

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> Sinon il est toujours, dans la majorit des cas, enseign comme premier langage de programmation.


 C'est pas du tout recommand. Trop subtil, trop puissant, trop cassant...

Pascal, oui. Java, Ruby, Python, OK. C, non.




> Pour un bon livre je te conseillerai le K&R qui est le livre rfrence dans ce langage.


Livre de rfrence, oui. Livre d'apprentissage, moyen quand mme, surtout si on a jamais programm. Il y a des revues de livres sur ce site et des liens sur le mien.

----------


## snake264

> C'est pas du tout recommand. Trop subtil, trop puissant, trop cassant...
> 
> Pascal, oui. Java, Ruby, Python, OK. C, non.


Entirement d'accord, mais malheureusement les prof  la fac ou en cole n'ont pas l'air du mme avis ::mouarf::  pourtant en IUT ou en BTS il est beaucoup moins utilis voir mme pas du tout.




> Livre de rfrence, oui. Livre d'apprentissage, moyen quand mme, surtout si on a jamais programm.


C'est sr mais apparemment celui qui  fait la demande d'un livre nous  dit qu'il avais dj assimil un cours sur un autre site d'o ce livre ::):

----------


## Invit

Pour tous vous expliquer je voudrai une mthode sur et correct, serrieuse. Je veux donc apprendre le C et je vais donc comme vous me le conseill acheter le K&R qui ma l'air trs srieux. merci de vos conseil.

PS : CodeBloc gratuit et il a stdbool.h donc certainement le c99 ? non je dit une normit ?

----------


## snake264

Rien  voir, c'est pas parce que codeblocks contient une librairie qui permet d'utiliser un nouveau type du C99 qu'il l'assimile totalement. Il faut voir du ct du compilo :;):  qui est gcc (ou d'autres) et est encore trs loin d'implmenter cette norme totalement (et les autres aussi d'ailleurs) ::):

----------


## Invit

Mais pourquoi je suis sur windows ::aie::

----------


## Vincent Rogier

Code:Blocks n'est pas un compilo mais un IDE qui supporte justement plusieurs compilos

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> Mais pourquoi je suis sur windows


gcc c'est gcc. Qu'il tourne sous Windows (Cygwin, MinGW) ou sous Linux, il a les mme limitations...

http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc-4.2/c99status.html

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

> gcc c'est gcc. Qu'il tourne sous Windows (Cygwin, MinGW) ou sous Linux, il a les mme limitations...
> 
> http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc-4.2/c99status.html


http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc-4.3/c99status.html

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc-4.3/c99status.html


C'est impair, c'est une bta, non ?

----------


## Invit

ok. en faisant regarde sur amazone si il y avait le K&R je suis tomb sur lenom d'un autre livre qui propose des exercice le connaisser vous ? 
"Exercices corrigs sur le langage C de Clovis-L Tondo"

----------


## nicolas.sitbon

> C'est impair, c'est une bta, non ?


Non non, il y a dj GCC 4.3.0 et 4.3.1 qui sont sortis.

----------

